# Hoping to get some good advice on CRS



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

My CRS had a few babies again. 

The next day, I don't see them anymore again. They are too healthy to die so fast.

I have seen the adult CRS eating the babies before. I think it happens again.

I am asking for some advice from people who have bred CRS and raised them successfully what to do.

Should I remove the pregnant female CRS to a small floating tank and let her hatch there and take her out after?

No matter how much java moss you have the adult CRS always find the babies.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmmmm this is odd. Are you feeding your CRS daily?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes. spinach, and shrimp food.



Petah said:


> Hmmmm this is odd. Are you feeding your CRS daily?


----------

